# FE PM: Electrical Engg



## monita (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

I am planning to take electrical section in the afternoon sessions.

Which is best book to follow?

Should i strictly follow topics in electrical Engineering Section in NCEES Book? Or Do I need to do some extra topics?

Please let me know, if there is any online link for study.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## elec engr 2009 (Sep 11, 2009)

FE reference manual available .You may start reading and practice it. I have just heard about it. I am planning to take up exam next Apr.I don't know what to take in Pm-general or electrical. what would you think?


----------



## natee_dj (Sep 13, 2009)

My advice is to take the general afternoon. SInce you're already studying for the AM general, the PM just takes longer to do, but same concept as Am. That way, the only book you need is the lindeburg FE book. If you can do the practice problems in that book, then you're set.


----------

